# New 2011 Silverado & Boss VXT



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been hanging around for over a year now and reading threads and planning on purchasing a new truck/plow set up. I have been soaking up as much info. and conducting searches on equipment and ideals, everyone here has been great and they have good infomation. I now have my new truck/plow set up and would like to share my pictures that I have just taken this week. Now all I need is the snow


----------



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

thats a nice setup u got there


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

NICE MAN!!! we are looking at north of 60k arnt we? thats sick to spend that much for a truck!!!! (dont worry im sick in the head also and have the same thing except for a single cab)

what kind of interior did you get?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

etpros;1174990 said:


> thats a nice setup u got there


he aint evend got dat dhere **** tail on da mirror boy. gib it time gib it time


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good choices you have made...smart you are...happy you will be.

a little Yoda... nevermind, it's late, NICE TRUCK!


----------



## etpros (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah well idk wat to tell ya


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks, I got $20,000.00 off the price,could not turn that down, I have the leather interior with bucket seats (LTZ). Now thats funny on tat cooon tail. I do have a bow tie on the front thou.:salute:


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

I have some interior pictures on this post.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114404


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Helldyce;1175008 said:


> Thanks, I got $20,000.00 off the price,could not turn that down, I have the leather interior with bucket seats (LTZ). Now thats funny on tat cooon tail. I do have a bow tie on the front thou.:salute:


You have to see pictures of etpros truck to understand that joke.

That truck is just plain awesome! I love it


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

newhere;1175023 said:


> You have to see pictures of etpros truck to understand that joke.
> 
> That truck is just plain awesome! I love it


Thank you. Just now getting to enjoy it. I have seen his truck and his living room! I keep my plow out of my living room!
I'm thinking about putting mine in the bedroom..lol:laughing:


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

You two will spend many of nights together, the nights apart will become a good thing.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice HD!


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you blackbird


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking combo. Good luck this winter


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats a nice looking set up!


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you need the timbrens???


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Is that a diesel or a gas engine?? And very very very nice looking truck!!!!!


----------



## TDBaird (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice piece of equipment you got there. Hopefully you get some snow soon.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!!! What does it have for a front-end rating?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those 2011's look so much better than the 07-10's and handle front end weight 100x better. Nice truck!

What powerplant do you have?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

plowguy43;1175213 said:


> Those 2011's look so much better than the 07-10's and handle front end weight 100x better. Nice truck!
> 
> What powerplant do you have?


Bobby I agree, their 100% better can't wait until I eventually can get one! (7-10yrs lol)


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

That looks awesome! Looking at a Duramax/Allison combo for my next truck with a Western 8'6 on the front. Def have to post up how it handled the plow this season. Good luck!!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice truck! I really like the looks of the 2011s and Chevy has a decent wheel design on that truck now too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1175254 said:


> Bobby I agree, their 100% better can't wait until I eventually can get one! (7-10yrs lol)


Crazy what a new bumper and grill can do!

The new frame and front end is much stiffer than the old trucks. You can tell they are meant to work.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

plowguy43;1175321 said:


> Crazy what a new bumper and grill can do!
> 
> *The new frame and front end is much stiffer than the old trucks. You can tell they are meant to work*.


Ya thats what I like about them, you don't have to do as much work to get them to ride nice with a plow... I need to do the t-bars or timbrens on my 09... Sorry for the hi-jack!


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks great. Good luck this winter. Did you get the snow plow prep package on that truck? Those new 6.0L have a lot of power and are fun to drive.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a 6.0 gas truck judging by the tailpipe.

So, an EC/SB 6.0 LTZ stickers for about $43k - $44k, depending on exact equipment.

You're saying you bought this truck for $23k - $24k...??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

plowguy43;1175213 said:


> Those 2011's look so much better than the 07-10's and handle front end weight 100x better. Nice truck!
> 
> What powerplant do you have?


Other then the rims and a tiny difference in the grill you can't tell an 08 from an 11. All of the frame and suspension mods aren't noticable. Nice truck none the less. Can't go wrong with a Boss and a GM


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Great looking truck! Best of luck with it!


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Here are the front-end ratings for the 2011.


6.0L - 5200lbs
6.0L - Crewcab 5600lbs
6.6D - 6000lbs

About time GM improved the front-end. I heard the steering box is heavier-duty as well. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the previous Duramax rating was 4200lbs. Quite the improvement!


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you guys for the compliments. I don't know if I needed Timbrens, but I got them anyway. I was planning on the 8-2 VXT, but they were all out, so the dealer installed the 9-2 VXT instead for the same price, which will be better. I'm retired from GM. When I retired they gave me a new vehicle voucher worth $15,500 after taxes and I've been saving it. Then with my employee/retiree discount and other rebates, it ended up with 20K off the price. So I got the truck for 33K w/plow. Yes the new frt. axle rating for this truck is: 5,600 lbs.This truck has the 6.0 liter gas w/ 6 speed auto


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, this has the plow prep pkg. Yes the new trucks have a larger HD steering gear & HD cooling fan clutch also w/plow prep.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Curious on how easy installation is on the 2011. It has the new boxed frame and all.

Nice truck!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful rig Helldyce! I love it! Good luck!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

newhere;1174993 said:


> he aint evend got dat dhere **** tail on da mirror boy. gib it time gib it time




Nice truck man!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

JD Dave;1175385 said:


> Other then the rims and a tiny difference in the grill you can't tell an 08 from an 11. All of the frame and suspension mods aren't noticable. Nice truck none the less. Can't go wrong with a Boss and a GM


Right, but the new grill and bumper really make a difference.


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

*great truck*

Truck looks great. 33k for that truck wooww, I hope I can get one like that for that price. Thanks for sharing pics, I don't know why people are buying so many fords, there's a thread here on the new super duty's, and they're a lot of people that are buying them. Can't wait to see more of these trucks, I am planning to buy one may be next year.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice plow and truck. The 2011 GM trucks seam to be alot better truck than the 2007 to 2010 GM trucks.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Helldyce;1175459 said:


> Thank you guys for the compliments. I don't know if I needed Timbrens, but I got them anyway. I was planning on the 8-2 VXT, but they were all out, so the dealer installed the 9-2 VXT instead for the same price, which will be better. I'm retired from GM. When I retired they gave me a new vehicle voucher worth $15,500 after taxes and I've been saving it. Then with my employee/retiree discount and other rebates, it ended up with 20K off the price. So I got the truck for 33K w/plow. Yes the new  frt. axle rating for this truck is: 5,600 lbs.This truck has the 6.0 liter gas w/ 6 speed auto


does the new 6 speed have a week reverse band like the 4l80E. If not I want one and whats the real world mileage with the 6 speed not 10 to 12 like the older version


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

fozzy;1178683 said:


> does the new 6 speed have a week reverse band like the 4l80E. If not I want one and whats the real world mileage with the 6 speed not 10 to 12 like the older version


No bands at all in the 6L90 six speed. All clutches.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

fozzy;1178683 said:


> does the new 6 speed have a week reverse band like the 4l80E. If not I want one and whats the real world mileage with the 6 speed not 10 to 12 like the older version


Fozzy, I checked my fuel mileage on a 40 mile stretch of freeway with the cruise control set at 65 mph and the fuel mileage registered on my drivers display at 14.5 mpg. without ballast weight and plow.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Helldyce;1178830 said:


> Fozzy, I checked my fuel mileage on a 40 mile stretch of freeway with the cruise control set at 65 mph and the fuel mileage registered on my drivers display at 14.5 mpg. without ballast weight and plow.


Did you reset the fuel mileage thing before you went on the highway? It shows you "real time" fuel mileage if you did, I did it on a trip in my 09 and got 17 on the highway doing 68..


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1179127 said:


> Did you reset the fuel mileage thing before you went on the highway? It shows you "real time" fuel mileage if you did, I did it on a trip in my 09 and got 17 on the highway doing 68..


Yes I reset the fuel mileage after I entered the freeway. I only have about 1500 miles on the truck, so it might get better after more break in time. I also don't know yet if I drove it far enough.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Helldyce;1178830 said:


> Fozzy, I checked my fuel mileage on a 40 mile stretch of freeway with the cruise control set at 65 mph and the fuel mileage registered on my drivers display at 14.5 mpg. without ballast weight and plow.


Wow! 14.5mpg. I have an '11 3500HD with the 6.0 and 6 speed, 4.10 gears though and on one tank with the plow on I got 9.84mpg though that did include a few hours of plowing. On a full tank with no plow I got 11.34mpg. I only have 2000 miles on mine so it should get better but I don't think I will ever sniff 14mpg.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

procutsnow;1179983 said:


> Wow! 14.5mpg. I have an '11 3500HD with the 6.0 and 6 speed, 4.10 gears though and on one tank with the plow on I got 9.84mpg though that did include a few hours of plowing. On a full tank with no plow I got 11.34mpg. I only have 2000 miles on mine so it should get better but I don't think I will ever sniff 14mpg.


Procutsnow, I have 3:73 ratio gearing which would make a difference and I don't think our comparisons would be the same unless you did a comparison the same way I did mine because your fuel mileage is being calulated by the computer as your truck is standing still during any idle warm up time, parked, stopped at any stop lights or stop signs. If you want to find out your MPG while your tires are moving you must reset the display to zero after you are rolling down the road. My MPG is also lower when you warm up the truck in the driveway and when I have more stop's and go's.
I do have a question for you though. Did you cut your lower front spoiler to make room for the plow mount?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

So how is installation with the new boxed frames?


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Helldyce;1180029 said:


> Procutsnow, I have 3:73 ratio gearing which would make a difference and I don't think our comparisons would be the same unless you did a comparison the same way I did mine because your fuel mileage is being calulated by the computer as your truck is standing still during any idle warm up time, parked, stopped at any stop lights or stop signs. If you want to find out your MPG while your tires are moving you must reset the display to zero after you are rolling down the road. My MPG is also lower when you warm up the truck in the driveway and when I have more stop's and go's.


I calculate mine by starting the trip meter when I fill up then dividing the number of miles I have accumulated by gallons consumed when I fill up the next time. The 4.10's definitely hurt mileage a bit but I wanted them for towing so I have to live with it.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

My dealer wouldn't cut the air dam, they removed the small lower valance then used a heat gun to "dimple" the air dam to make room for the plow frame and plow when attached. I was going to cut it myself but a few guys on here kind of talked me out of it so I'm going to leave it the way it is.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Helldyce;1179957 said:


> Yes I reset the fuel mileage after I entered the freeway. I only have about 1500 miles on the truck, so it might get better after more break in time. I also don't know yet if I drove it far enough.


Fuel efficiency involves ALL aspects of driving. Not just cruising down the highway. You have to figure in the accelerations, decelerations, and idling of the entire driving process. Real-time figures of a static speed are useless.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Schnabel Plowin;1180052 said:


> So how is installation with the new boxed frames?


I did not do the installation so I can not tell you how it went during the install, if that is what you are asking. I don't like the fact that the front bottom spoiler is crammed up instead of being cut out to accommodate the plow mount.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Mister Plow;1180085 said:


> Fuel efficiency involves ALL aspects of driving. Not just cruising down the highway. You have to figure in the accelerations, decelerations, and idling of the entire driving process. Real-time figures of a static speed are useless.


You are right about fuel efficiency it does involve ALL aspects of driving. I was curious to see what I would get just traveling on the highway like during a trip with cruise.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

procutsnow;1180058 said:



> My dealer wouldn't cut the air dam, they removed the small lower valance then used a heat gun to "dimple" the air dam to make room for the plow frame and plow when attached. I was going to cut it myself but a few guys on here kind of talked me out of it so I'm going to leave it the way it is.


Mine is the same way and I don't like the look. I looked closer at mine and the plow still scraped the spoiler anyway on the outside of the mount. I think I will mark it and remove the spoiler and tape it where it will be cut and roto zip cut the material. I will take some before and after pics. and post if I do this


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Helldyce;1180123 said:


> Mine is the same way and I don't like the look. I looked closer at mine and the plow still scraped the spoiler anyway on the outside of the mount. I think I will mark it and remove the spoiler and tape it where it will be cut and roto zip cut the material. I will take some before and after pics. and post if I do this


I would like to see the pics, I was close to doing it myself but got talked out of it. One point is that if you ever remove the plow frame (which I won't as it's a plow truck) you can heat it back up and it will pop back into it's original shape/position.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

*Frt. bumper cuts*

Procutsnow,
I went ahead and cut out my frt. bumper plastic today. I just used a sharp hand saw, a jig saw and a rasp to finish. This looks much better! Here are the before and after pics.


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

procutsnow;1180054 said:


> I calculate mine by starting the trip meter when I fill up then dividing the number of miles I have accumulated by gallons consumed when I fill up the next time. The 4.10's definitely hurt mileage a bit but I wanted them for towing so I have to live with it.


Ive had 4 6.0 HD's and most of the time the ones with 4.10 gears got better mileage. The only time the 3.73 get better mpg was on long highway trips. To the OP I love the truck I cant wait to get the 2011.


----------



## snowman69 (Nov 1, 2010)

could you post a pic of the bottom of the center hinge i am interested in how much the new plows have changed since i got mine


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Helldyce;1181103 said:


> Procutsnow,
> I went ahead and cut out my frt. bumper plastic today. I just used a sharp hand saw, a jig saw and a rasp to finish. This looks much better! Here are the before and after pics.


Looks good. I may do that to mine. It definitely looks better then the way it was. Thanks


----------



## hauler1000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Absolutley beautiful truck


----------



## mnduramax07 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice looking truck and plow you have!!!


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

